# Strandberg Boden 8 multi-colour paintjob



## EarlWellington (Oct 12, 2014)

Just saw this picture on Sarah Longfield's FB page. I've never seen a finish like this before. Looks amazing!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 12, 2014)

I love abstract colors, so to me, it looks awesome.


----------



## ikarus (Oct 12, 2014)

awesome finish! She painted it herself.

that white spot bugs the hell out of me though...


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 12, 2014)

^ This x2

Love the concept but that white spot is going to be the death of me!


----------



## Omura (Oct 12, 2014)

White spot bugs me too, I also would have painted the EMG covers if I was her too..
Still looks great regardless.


----------



## MoshJosh (Oct 12, 2014)

Look pretty flicking cool!


----------



## geese_com (Oct 12, 2014)

That is awesome.


----------



## jayeshrc (Oct 13, 2014)

if it was me, i'd put the white spot there on purpose to bug the hell out of people all over the internet with almost no effort at all


----------



## jwade (Oct 13, 2014)

So I'm the only one who wishes there were more of those white spots on the guitar?


----------



## Mehnike (Oct 13, 2014)

would def be super cool if the white spot wasn't a white spot


----------



## Pat_tct (Oct 13, 2014)

i love how the finish matched her tattoo 
it does look amazing though. the white spot and the black upper horn. love it all.
and sarah is an amazing player. I'm a fan of her.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 13, 2014)

I do believe that I need to paint my Strandberg now... o.o


----------



## vick1000 (Oct 13, 2014)

White spot=spooge

(sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## Blasphemer (Oct 13, 2014)

I was seriously just thinking about how a guitar would look with a finish like this! Now I know, and I like it...


----------



## SevenStringJones (Oct 14, 2014)

More shtuff on the back.


----------



## Malkav (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice 

Came out looking really awesome, I like how the white spot sort of breaks the chaos, like a picture with a burn through it against a white wall.


----------



## Skygoneblue (Oct 15, 2014)

Exactly. It makes me think of a film reel melting in the middle of the picture. It's a neat artistic effect.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 15, 2014)

Skygoneblue said:


> Exactly. It makes me think of a film reel melting in the middle of the picture. It's a neat artistic effect.


^ This.

F--k it...I'm painting my Strandberg now!


----------



## asher (Oct 15, 2014)

That looks sick. Really really cool, white spot and all!


----------



## jwade (Oct 15, 2014)

Skygoneblue said:


> Exactly. It makes me think of a film reel melting in the middle of the picture. It's a neat artistic effect.



I worked in film projection for many years, and that's EXACTLY what came to mind when I saw it. Nostalgia!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 16, 2014)

It actually just reminds me of a weather radar map...


----------



## neurosis (Oct 16, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> It actually just reminds me of a weather radar map...



Hahahah. That means we can now cal it the Tropical Storm finish. 

Hurricane Sarah!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 17, 2014)

Now all I can think of is weather channel forecast music when I see this thing. Killer finish idea!


----------



## jsl2h90 (Oct 24, 2014)

Omura said:


> White spot bugs me too, I also would have painted the EMG covers if I was her too..
> Still looks great regardless.


Yeah, and i would have painted the entire body in that style, or at least the whole top cause that is too cool.


----------



## jeremyb (Oct 26, 2014)

It's absolutely gorgeous, she's done a great job!


----------

